
Ask HN: Is GitHub more blue now? - lrsjng
Did GitHub change the link color, or is it my contact lenses?
======
schoen
Someone else said so too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13765543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13765543)

------
buro9
#375EAB would've been better

